# Беларусь > Витебская область > Витебск >  Лазерная эпиляция, цены в Витебске

## Мильва

Лазерная эпиляция – современный и безболезненный метод удаления нежелательных волосков на теле. Уже после первой процедуры вы увидите результат – гладкую кожу без щетины на долгое время. Медицинский центр «ТиАмо» оказывает услугу [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], которые вы можете посмотреть на официальном сайте.

----------

